# THIS IS GRAFFIC BUT IT'S THE TRUTH ! MADURO'S THUGS RUN OVER CITIZENS !!!



## nononono (Apr 30, 2019)

*I would venture to say more is happening right now than we will know...*

*The below Video shows the Brutality his thugs will resort too !*










*Just so anyone who reads this knows, RUSSIAN/CUBAN PARAMILITARY " FOR HIRE " have been protecting Maduro....*


*The Oil Interests are at stake BIG TIME !!!*


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2019)

*Looks like the " Rodent " doesn't like the TRUTH !*


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2019)

*TRUTH !*


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2019)

*THE TRUTH !*


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2019)

*THE TRUTH !*


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2019)

*It's one thing to push down ridiculous posts....*

*But YOU have displayed your true self TODAY with your *
*deliberate actions of pushing down the TRUTH about what is going *
*on in Venezuela !*

*It's quite sad that you have revealed your TRUE self for AMERICA to *
*witness !*

*We now know what side of History you have chosen to side on....the *
*side of EVIL !*

*You are complicit with the Actions of those Soldiers who ran over their*
*own Citizens today by your deliberate attempts to suppress the TRUTH .!*

*I WILL NOT FORGET WHAT YOU DID TODAY !!!*
*NOR WILL ANYONE WHO WITNESSED IT !!!!!!*


----------



## messy (Apr 30, 2019)

Your spelling of “graphic” is a perfect indicator of how much you know about anything.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 30, 2019)

nononono said:


> *It's one thing ** [blah blah blah YOU YOU YOU] ... ANYONE WHO WITNESSED IT !!!!!!*


YEAH !

You ...  ...   ... YOU !

What he said ! 

Wait.  He said what?  What is wrong with him ?  

Seriously.  I’m asking.

What is wrong with him?


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Your spelling of “graphic” is a perfect indicator of how much you know about anything.


*I spelled it wrong.....Oh my..
Being criticized by the forum troll who lies consistently about finances 
in general and his personal finances in particular is quite amusing...
Try something different, finances and teaching are not suited for you........*


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2019)

*The TRUTH !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 30, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Looks like the " Rodent " doesn't like the TRUTH !*


Like father, like son.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Your spelling of “graphic” is a perfect indicator of how much you know about anything.


Hilarious!


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2019)

*Democrats = failure*


----------

